# Prewar locking fork problem FIXED



## acurint (Jun 5, 2021)

Acquired this fork and the key was already broken off in the tumbler. I removed the plug on the bottom of the fork and can see the internal mechanism which does turn freely with a flat tip screwdriver. I removed the push pin just above the bearing race and I'm temporarily holding it in place with a wheel spoke. Even with no spoke, could not figure out how to remove the assembly to perhaps remove the broken key. I see a small spring around the small cylinder that moves in and out of the steering tube to lock the forks in place. Is this something for a locksmith or just a series of steps? Thank you in advance for your competent assistance as always. P. S. Even once I remove the broken key, 2s26 does not seem to be on the various lists of Schwinn key blanks I found online and a locksmith told me over the phone they would not be able to replicate it. I have read in other posts here that you can usually replicate it yourself with a very small file by matching the hills and valleys on the soft brass key replacement blanks.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 5, 2021)

@WES PINCHOT is your man.


----------



## acurint (Jun 6, 2021)

Removed the broken key myself


----------



## 1817cent (Jun 6, 2021)

Good for you!  When i tried to do that i butchered the lock so bad that i had to buy a new one from Wes...


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 6, 2021)

What a pain huh? I've removed broken off keys in quite a few items over the years but never had to remove the cylinder. Lots of picking but it can be done in most cases. Was the cylinder full of that grease? Clean that mess up before reinstalling and don't grease that cylinder! If you can get a hold of @WES PINCHOT  he can cut you a new key or two.


----------



## acurint (Jun 6, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> What a pain huh? I've removed broken off keys in quite a few items over the years but never had to remove the cylinder. Lots of picking but it can be done in most cases. Was the cylinder full of that grease? Clean that mess up before reinstalling and don't grease that cylinder! If you can get a hold of @WES PINCHOT  he can cut you a new key or two.



Hello, removing the tumbler is very easy since there's just a little spring loaded tab that you press and it slides right out. Now the problem is hopefully Wes writes back to me so he can cut me two new keys with my code or I have to buy a new tumbler with two keys on eBay and the guy says it's from a 1995 model and he doesn't know if it will fit the vintage forks.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 6, 2021)

Here's his email if you don't have it...   WESPINCHOT@YAHOO.COM


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 6, 2021)

acurint said:


> Hello, removing the tumbler is very easy since there's just a little spring loaded tab that you press and it slides right out. Now the problem is hopefully Wes writes back to me so he can cut me two new keys with my code or I have to buy a new tumbler with two keys on eBay and the guy says it's from a 1995 model and he doesn't know if it will fit the vintage forks.



That guy is on her @GBROWN5501


----------



## bobcycles (Jun 6, 2021)

the problem is finding blanks for that version of the cycle lock....  Not sure if Automatic blanks are available
like the Yale ones are.
Years ago I had a ton of those blanks...long gone...

the lock tumbler is longer on that particular cycle lock, hence so is the sleeve in your fork...
the repop tumbler and Yale (more common) Schwinn tumbler will not work.... too shallow
for the hole
See if Wes cuts keys for the AUTOMATIC locks


----------



## acurint (Jun 6, 2021)

Actually that's valuable information if you already know that the repop ones on eBay for $35 with two keys will not work. I was just about to buy one just for the hay of it but seems like even if they were free, not a solution. Well I'm still waiting for that guy to write so I will try to email him again thank you.


----------



## 1817cent (Jun 6, 2021)

Wes has been dealing with some health issues with his wife.  He may take a bit longer than usual getting back to you.


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 7, 2021)

1817cent said:


> Wes has been dealing with some health issues with his wife.  He may take a bit longer than usual getting back to you.



Yes, takes a bit longer, but he will get back to you! It's worth your patience! $12 shipped for 2 keys is well worth it!!


----------



## acurint (Jun 7, 2021)

BFGforme said:


> Yes, takes a bit longer, but he will get back to you! It's worth your patience! $12 shipped for 2 keys is well worth it!!



Well problem completely resolved. I took the tumbler and the broken key and found a vintage locksmith here in Sacramento called Bode and Bode. $25 and 5 minutes later and two keys perfect match. Thank you so much for your help though. This Schwinn straight bar is 1952 and the forks are pre-war but that's how I got the setup. Now that I've got the forks squared away I may sell them separately and buy a correct Springer fork instead.


----------



## Hoagie57 (Jun 10, 2021)

Interested in a trade correct locking springer for those forks maybe ? Send me a pm if so . 
Tommy


----------



## acurint (Jun 10, 2021)

Hoagie57 said:


> Interested in a trade correct locking springer for those forks maybe ? Send me a pm if so .
> Tommy



I'm actually going to list the various parts of this bike available tomorrow but here's a preview. The frame is a 1952 either panther or hornet and I'm going to be selling the frame and chain guard which arrives today for $200, that pre-war locking springer fork with original cobalt blue paint, white fork darts, and 2 new keys for $300, and those 26 inch Schwinn S2 wheels with polished hoops, heavy duty spokes, and new Sturmey Archer 2 speed kickback rear hub for $250.


----------



## acurint (Jun 10, 2021)

Here are the forks but better separate pics tomorrow in a new listing unless they sell sooner.


----------



## Hoagie57 (Jun 10, 2021)

THANKS & GLWYS   😉


----------



## Hoagie57 (Jun 13, 2021)

acurint said:


> Well problem completely resolved. I took the tumbler and the broken key and found a vintage locksmith here in Sacramento called Bode and Bode. $25 and 5 minutes later and two keys perfect match. Thank you so much for your help though. This Schwinn straight bar is 1952 and the forks are pre-war but that's how I got the setup. Now that I've got the forks squared away I may sell them separately and buy a correct Springer fork instead.
> 
> View attachment 1426193
> 
> View attachment 1426194



I believe your frame is a Hornet as Panthers had build in kickstands . Very clean looking . I have to may frames as it is. Otherwise we'd be talking . GLWYS


----------



## acurint (Jun 13, 2021)

Hoagie57 said:


> I believe your frame is a Hornet as Panthers had build in kickstands . Very clean looking . I have to may frames as it is. Otherwise we'd be talking . GLWYS



Yes I finally narrowed it down but I had no idea that was how you could tell. I've been advertising it on Facebook as a hornet but thank you very much for the information. Certainly there had to be some other change though because why would Schwinn make two identical models except for such a small feature?


----------



## acurint (Jun 13, 2021)

Hoagie57 said:


> I believe your frame is a Hornet as Panthers had build in kickstands . Very clean looking . I have to may frames as it is. Otherwise we'd be talking . GLWYS


----------



## Hoagie57 (Jun 13, 2021)

acurint said:


> Yes I finally narrowed it down but I had no idea that was how you could tell. I've been advertising it on Facebook as a hornet but thank you very much for the information. Certainly there had to be some other change though because why would Schwinn make two identical models except for such a small feature?



Yup lots of different features but the frame is a dead give away with the bolt on kickstand , never saw a Panther with that . Yours has a BF Goodrich guard /or decal anyway  🧐 Does it say BF Goodrich on the head badge as well ?  Where's the "tank" ? ahhh


----------



## Hoagie57 (Jun 13, 2021)

Now if you have the tank , we can talk about taking that off your hands  😝


----------

